# MacBook Pro Internal Speakers not working



## officialGE (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey, I have a MacBook Pro, 15', 1,1 , Mac OS X, version 10.5.8, which is completely up to date, with all software updates installed.

The internal speakers won't produce any audio at all. The startup sound works when it is turned on, but afterwards, no audio is made.

I've already checked the headphone jack, but there's no red light, so that can't be the problem. I can't hear audio with the headphones also. I've tried the "toothpic fix" anyways, but it didn't work. 

I've checked System Preferences, and it has Output as Internal Speakers. When headphones are plugged in, it says Line Out. I've also tried plugging in and out the head phones while repeatedly muting and unmuting and lowering and raising and lowering the volume but those fixes didn't work.

I logged in as a different user to see if audio worked on it, but it didn't.

I've also checked a Audio MIDI Setup folder in Utilities located in Applications. Audio Output is Internal Speakers. Format is 44100 hz and 2ch-24bit. There's also something called Ch 1 and 2, which both have volume at max and Db at 0.

I've also checked the About This Mac, in the Audio which states some info, but I don't understand it:
Available Devices:
  Line Out:
  Connection:	1/8 inch Jack
  Microphone:
  Connection:	Internal
  Line In:
  Connection:	1/8 inch Jack

I would try to reboot or restore the MacBook to factory settings, but I'm not sure on how to back up the memory if I'll need to.

I'm not sure if this is in the right section, but if anyone could help, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 18, 2010)

Have you tried to reset the PRAM?
Shut down your Mac.
Press the power button, then hold Option-Command-P-R
You should hear the boot chime sound. Keep holding those same 4 keys until you hear the boot chime two more times, and release the keys to let your Mac start normally.
Then, try both the internal speakers, and headphones/external speakers.
Is there any improvement?


----------



## officialGE (Nov 18, 2010)

I just tried resetting the PRAM as you suggested, but no improvement shown. I've tried both the internal speakers and the headphones, but no audio produced.
Are there any other ways to restore the audio?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 18, 2010)

I suspect that you won't fix this with software, and you have a hardware failure - probably the left I/O board. Take your MacBook Pro in for service.


----------

